# Looking for dedicated Texas snowboarders



## texasbomber28 (Nov 29, 2020)

I live in central Texas. Wondering if anyone is as upset with how much it cost just for one day of riding. More importantly does anyone think it would be helpful if a magazine did an article on how people from states like Texas could go riding for a reasonable price?


----------



## cjaggie123 (Oct 21, 2018)

texasbomber28 said:


> I live in central Texas. Wondering if anyone is as upset with how much it cost just for one day of riding. More importantly does anyone think it would be helpful if a magazine did an article on how people from states like Texas could go riding for a reasonable price?


I'm a Texas guy (DFW). No one likes how expensive riding is, but it's an inherently expensive hobby. Flying just adds to that, and a 10 hour drive each way is pretty brutal too. If your article has some actual ways to get around that, then yeah I'd probably read it. But if your article is just common sense stuff like "find cheap flights!", then it would be pretty useless.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

What is “expensive”? How much are lift tickets ?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

What you gonna call the article?

“10 signs you shouldn’t live in Texas”


----------



## jomichael32 (Dec 12, 2020)

I live in DFW and I love the price to Denver for flights, but after that it is expensive. Guess its part of the hobby. We always go a cheap Air BNB. Live in someones basement and hit Breck and Vail. Still expensive though. You can also drive to Taos which is awesome when there is snow, bummer when there is not. That is a rough 10 hour drive but we have snowboarded Sipapu for an entire day and drove all the way back to Allen. Not recommended though!


----------



## MJ-78 (Dec 14, 2020)

I live in the Houston area. I'm stating the obvious, but not living local to a mountain is really the issue. The travel costs will always be there. Outside of travel, I think the biggest way to save is to buy a season pass/Epic Pass/Ikon Pass, etc. way ahead of time if you even think you may want to ride. It seems like the business model of most mountains is trending to prefer season pass sales and the pricing setup to push you that way. For example, this season I bought Copper mountain season passes in Sep. for $600. That included a free pass for my 12 y/o. That's $300 each if you spread the cost between them. That is dirt cheap riding. By comparison, if I were to pre-buy day lift tickets for Copper online today, $600 would get the two of us about 2-days. Even if I only use this pass for our upcoming trip (6 riding days) it more than pays for itself. This is not to mention all of the other perks associated with a pass. Planning ahead is the way to go. Also, we will be driving this trip. Even though flights aren't bad from Houston the rental cars at the Denver airport can be insane.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

All this should be cheap ass available in TX...on rare days. Or just use yer truck.


----------



## jomichael32 (Dec 12, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> All this should be cheap ass available in TX...on rare days. Or just use yer truck.


That is awesome! I will get my daughter to pull me behind her horse if it ever snows in Allen, TX!


----------



## jomichael32 (Dec 12, 2020)

My son and I just did a last minute trip to Wolf Creek near Pogosa Springs, CO. It took 4.5 hrs to drive from Denver to South Fork where we stayed at the Utte Bluff Lodge. Good locally owned place to crash. South Fork doesn't have much to offer but it has the better approach to Wolf Creek Pass. It was fine with a front wheel drive rental. The Pagosa Spring side is much steeper and was closed for awhile due to avalanche control. And shit did we get dumped on! First day, nothing. That night, 2' of powder and another 1' during the day. It was glorious. A bit out of the way but well worth the drive.
Wolf Creek 12/2020


----------

